

NuesByte Re-release [RSS Reader] - 7hundredand77
http://nuesbyte.com/
Hello all<p>I would like to thank you all for all the feedback you gave me last time: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5471928<p>Here is feedback based on your questions and suggestions last time:<p>1. What has changed since your past post
I have teamed up Wednesday, and we plan to invest into the mid-long term for the site.
Some notable steps we have taken:
- Recoded the entire site to be scalable for an unlimited amounts of users
- Monetization happens through a subscription model, with more users, we can add more servers
- Plans to continuously improve the site<p>2. Google Imports
- Yes<p>3. Features
- Fast
- Simple, clean
- Unlimited Scroll
- Full features on registration
- Folders
- Hotkeys
- Layout customization
- Smart/read items
- Liked/Visited items
- Up to the minute feed updates (rather than hourly polling)
- https authentication<p>In our plan to continue developing the site, we will be adding a mobile version, personalization, export functionality, and much more as time goes on. Feedback and feature request are always welcome!<p>Thanks
======
7hundredand77
Hello all

I would like to thank you all for all the feedback you gave me last time:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5471928>

Here is feedback based on your questions and suggestions last time:

1\. What has changed since your past post

I have teamed up Wednesday, and we plan to invest into the mid-long term for
the site.

Some notable steps we have taken:

\- Recoded the entire site to be scalable for an unlimited amounts of users

\- Monetization happens through a subscription model, with more users, we can
add more servers

\- Plans to continuously improve the site

2\. Google Imports

\- Yes

3\. Features

\- Fast

\- Simple, clean

\- Unlimited Scroll

\- Full features on registration

\- Folders

\- Hotkeys

\- Layout customization

\- Smart/read items

\- Liked/Visited items

\- Up to the minute feed updates (rather than hourly polling)

\- https authentication

In our plan to continue developing the site, we will be adding a mobile
version, personalization, export functionality, and much more as time goes on.
Feedback and feature request are always welcome!

Thanks

